# Marklin filed for bankruptcy



## frz (Feb 4, 2009)

The media in Germany report that Marklin (Märklin really) went to the local courts today and declared that they cannot pay their bills anymore. This happens a day before the toy fair in Nürnberg starts in Marklin's 150th year. Since LGB is owned by Marklin, it is LGBs 3rd insolvency in 2 years.

The newspapers have been talking for a few days about negotiations with the banks about a credit line extension. These talks have failed and Marklin's investors, Kingsbridge and Goldman Sachs seem to be unwilling or unable to supply the neccessary cash. 

Lets hope that there is somebody out there who can put Marklin and Trix and LGB back on track. Which may be wishful thinking in todays economy.


-konrad.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the update, Konrad. What is it with companies coming unglued at their big anniversary dates? Bad enough the investment banks screwed up our economies and pensions, now they have to screw up our hobby too. 

Keith


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Could be the tip of the iceberg, just to be the voice of doom an gloom. Seems we are still going down, economy wize worldwide. Bound to hit another modeling company, sad to say. NOT that I know that any are in trouble.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not sure how many threads we need on this, I guess one. 

Maybe posting this in the public forum would help consolidate all the threads on this. 

It's definitely not a product review. 

(and yes, I'm sad too) 

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Like I said, here we go again...


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 02/04/2009 4:41 PM








Like I said, here we go again...


Now, I love a good pun proabably more than most... but that is the most ridiculous pun I have ever read!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

It would be nice if the the topics are posted in the right forum. maybe they need to add a trash can forum for the things we don't. Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes... One post might be sufficient but this was Konrad's first post...  

Might need to give some slack..


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 02/04/2009 5:39 PM
Posted By vsmith on 02/04/2009 4:41 PM








Like I said, here we go again...


Now, I love a good pun proabably more than most... but that is the most ridiculous pun I have ever read! 




Well, you know....


----------



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

Blimpim ain't easy 

Very poor taste. People died .


----------

